# GUIYANG | Guiyang Old Department Store Renovation Project | 248m | 55 fl | U/C



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*Guiyang Old Department Store Renovation Project*
http://www.gzdkkc.com/Infoshow.aspx?Id=7763
http://m.winshang.com/news_show.aspx?id=576522
http://house.china.com.cn/guiyang/view/834155.htm
Recent design








First design released in 2010










> 开工的 “贵阳老百货大楼及周边地块棚户区改造项目”地处贵阳市云岩区大十字中心区核心地带，设计建筑层数60层：地上55层，地下5层，建筑物高度248米，是中华路商圈最高的建筑物，最深的建筑基坑，具有地标性意义。基坑支护采用锚喷支护、排桩式锚索挡墙、排桩（超前肋柱）式锚索挡墙等多种形式，合同一签定，公司立即在各生产部门抽调精兵强将组成项目部，精心组织、严格施工管理。
> 
> 省府名园基坑支护及土石方工程，位于贵阳市省府路，设计层数为-4+3+29F，产值预计2500万。采用锚索桩、喷锚网护坡、锚索格构梁内喷锚网等多种支护手段，以上两个项目场地地下水位均较高，周边建构筑物密度大，基坑边坡安全等级为一级，对公司的施工组织能力也是极大的考验.


Google translation


> Started "Guiyang old department store and shantytowns surrounding land" located in Yunyan District of Guiyang City, the Grand Cross of the central area of ​​the heart, 60-storey design building layers: 55 ground floor, 5 floors underground, building height of 248 meters It is the tallest building in the Chinese Road shopping district, the deepest pit building has landmark significance. Excavation using the shotcrete support, row pile retaining wall anchor, pile row (column ahead rib) and other forms of anchored retaining wall, a contract was signed, the company immediately crack deployed in productive sectors composition of the project, meticulous organization, strict construction management.
> 
> Provincial Garden excavation and earthwork, located in Guiyang Shengfu, designed layers of -4 + 3 + 29F, the output value is expected to 25,000,000. Using anchor piles, shotcrete net slope protection, within the anchor rope lattice beam and shotcrete net support and other means, the above two project site groundwater levels are high, a large density of the surrounding building structures, pit slope safety rating level, the construction of the company's organizational capacity is also a great test.


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

23.11.15 by 风之彩0528 









31.12.15 by 榜样的力量 









15.01.16 by 榜样的力量 









21.03.16 by by 江山如此多娇









10/11.04.16 by 风之彩0528






















































05.05.16 by 风之彩0528


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by  FC B via qrx12340


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

07.10.16 by 风之彩0528


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

cant see the pics


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-06-04 by 风之彩


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

U/C?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-04-16 by qrx12340


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-13 by 高嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-25 by 高嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-01 by qrx12340


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-07-04 by qrx12340


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-08 by qrx12340


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-04 by xunli


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-01 by Alex666


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Oct 23









贵阳夜色 by 零零柒 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-10-30 by qrx12340


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by inna_Chinese_bl on January 6th 2021






















Last one looks epic !


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-30 by siamatt


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 8:*








落日余晖 by Juchao Ban on 500px.com


----------

